# Anybody dig old 60`s Japan basses ?



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I admit to have quite an obsession with 60`s Japan made basses !!!

Some are weird, wacky or just plain Tacky !!! 

Who has some nice or weird ones here ???



Here is my old Kent Gold who knows what the F... it is.... But I like her !!!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I like everything Made In Japan.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I like them, but never found one in my neck of the woods where the price was reflected by the condition and playability. Most people in my area think old = $$$


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

MIJ glory days started in the 70's. IMO.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> MIJ glory days started in the 70's. IMO.


I agree

the quirky stuff in neat and can sound cool but I find that you're often fighting the beast more than playing it. starting 1970 the quality and stylistic influences stepped up alot and voila, some sweet stuff. El Degas even make real neck thru Ricky.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Ronbeast said:


> I like them, but never found one in my neck of the woods where the price was reflected by the condition and playability. Most people in my area think old = $$$



Yeah... I agree with you...

Some prices are insane ! 

I was lucky that I got mine years ago between 10$ to 50$ each...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

laristotle said:


> MIJ glory days started in the 70's. IMO.



I agree also but ... some oldies after some tweaking are fun to play and have a voice that no other instrument have.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I like this baby also...

Its an early 60`s Teisco bass.

I got it with it`s original snakeskin case, the bass was wraped in a plastic bag inside and so was the bass cord in the case !!!

Can you say brand spanking new !


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Cool guitars! I had a 70's Ibanez Rickenbacker 4001 bass copy for a while.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a 67 Sunburst Kent 743 that's in excellent condition. It's one of the models with the triple binding. I recently had it at the 12th Fret for some fret work and a setup. It's a killer bass.

I'd post a photo of it but can't since Photobucket eliminated the 3-party hosting unless you pay them $399.00 per year.

TD


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thornton Davis said:


> I'd post a photo of it but can't since Photobucket eliminated the 3-party hosting unless you pay them $399.00 per year.



You should try Google MyDrive...

I also have this old one that i once found out that its called a St James or St John bass or something of the sort...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

you know, when you guys start showing off all your guitars, you make me feel almost normal. I thank you for that.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't always play Japanese basses......
but when I do.....
I like to play a Yamaha flying Banana


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

faracaster said:


> I don't always play Japanese basses......
> but when I do.....
> I like to play a Yamaha flying Banana



Wow !!! 

Love that Bass !!!

That is quite original !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Here is my 1965 Aria bass


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> you know, when you guys start showing off all your guitars, you make me feel almost normal. I thank you for that.



Having less then 10 is not normal in my book !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Here is my 1966-67 Aria bass.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

My Aria 1968-72 Bass


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

faracaster said:


> I don't always play Japanese basses......
> but when I do.....
> I like to play a Yamaha flying Banana


I've always been partial to the Yamaha SBV series:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I've always been partial to the Yamaha SBV series:




LOVE !!!!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

faracaster said:


> LOVE !!!!!


With the bass or the unofficial sapokesperson for that model? ... Cuz like, she shreds something awesome (saw them live at the Horseshoe a good few years ago when they were a 4 pc).


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2017)

something a little better to show off that SBV


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I prefer the versions with soapbars or better yet, a pickup in neck position, but that's just me.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

60s tele bass Teiscogengakki also seen under the Yamaha brand name.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

That is pretty much the main improvement you can make to a Tele bass; add a neck pickup.

(are we picking up on a theme here yet?)


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

This came in the mail today.....
1968 Yamaha SB=5A Bass


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

faracaster said:


> This came in the mail today.....
> 1968 Yamaha SB=5A Bass


Ohhhhhhhh me like !!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

faracaster said:


> This came in the mail today.....
> 1968 Yamaha SB=5A Bass


DOOOOOOD!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I think its in the 60 s ...

A Royal viola bass


----------



## Norman231 (May 5, 2014)

This one isn't nearly as pretty as the others posted.

I bought this Raven as a project for my son, who decided bass wasn’t his thing. It’s a short scale with lots of wear, including cracks in the finish. When I got it, it was virtually unplayable as one switch didn’t work, one pickup didn’t work, and it was missing the saddle. It's now in playing condition, and all of the switches, pots and pups work fine. I believe the body is constructed of mahogany plywood, but not sure. Slide switches allow selection of neck or bridge pickup, both pickups, or none. Apologies for the terrible photo; will post a better one later. 

I plan to Kijiji it soon. No clue as to what it's worth, so it should be interesting.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Norman231 said:


> I bought this Raven as a project for my son


Nice!

Raven is most of the time the same instruments as Aria but this one is different...

Good luck on the sell.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)

The first electric that my parents got for me (9yrs old) was identical to that style.
Mine was a Marlin.

google


----------



## Norman231 (May 5, 2014)

Better pic of my Raven.
Alas, no trem, but a saddle that's just about as useful as the one on laristotle's 6 string


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Norman231 said:


> Better pic of my Raven.


Ahhh... She cleaned up quite nicely !

With these pics I don't think your gonna have a hard time selling it.

Good luck !


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

My Kent 743



http://imgur.com/jCJCJVB




http://imgur.com/6KqzvRi


TD


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thornton Davis said:


> My Kent 743


That is beautiful !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I need new pics of this one since I fixed up but here is a late 60`s Riviera viola bass.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

My 66-68 Aria RB-330 bass


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Picked up a 1967 Kent Model 833 Violin Asymmetrical shaped bass to add to the troops. Have a minor bit of work to do to the tuners so I haven't taken any photos of the front of it yet, but here's the backside.



















TD


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thornton Davis said:


> I haven't taken any photos of the front of it yet, but here's the backside.


Tease !!!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Now I can’t sleep. Cool shape.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Frenchy99 said:


> Tease !!!


Okay, here's the front. 



















TD


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m thoroughly Jealous


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thornton Davis said:


> Okay, here's the front.


Nice !!!

Love this model !


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I finally got around to taking a couple of iPhone photos of my Kent basses. These are so cool.










TD


----------

